# nerve block



## ASC CODER (Jan 8, 2010)

question: 

NOT A MEDICARE PT.

Is the proper code for Axillary block 64417 with general anesthesia with procedure 26540 repair ligament left index finger. Dr. is doing the block

I am not familiar with blocks but it seems to me that if the Dr. is working on the finger then a shoulder block would not be appropriate 

could it be 64450 Dr. anesthetizes a nerve to provide pain control.
I know that Medicare bundles this but this is not Medicare.

any help would be appreciated.


----------



## aschaeve (Jan 8, 2010)

*Nerve Block*

I would use 64415 because the brachial plexus is part of the last four cervical and first thoracic vertebrae, and it branches off to the main nerves of the shoulders, chest and arms.   64117, is used just for the shoulder.

Alicia, CPC


----------

